# Line Counter Trolling Line Options?



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Just getting into trolling a little more seriously.... Looking to see what people use for line on these? I'm a rookie on this so trying to avoid using one for backing then having to tie on that.... 

I have 4 Okuma Magda MA20 reels. Again just trying to get a feel on what works best to achieve depth and holds up.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if your going to be using dipsy type divers you want braid for your main line. if your flat lining or using inline boards either braid, mono or one of the better fluro lines will work. I think most use mono with boards and flat lining. you'll get more answers as to what # test to use from those who don't use braid for divers.

if you do use braid you really do need to use a mono backing then attach the braid with a uni to uni knot.
sherman


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> if your going to be using dipsy type divers you want braid for your main line. if your flat lining or using inline boards either braid, mono or one of the better fluro lines will work. I think most use mono with boards and flat lining. you'll get more answers as to what # test to use from those who don't use braid for divers.
> I use 10# mono for my inline boards and haven't had a problem with it.
> 
> if you do use braid you really do need to use a mono backing then attach the braid with a uni to uni knot.
> sherman


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.... I was leaning towards 10# mono. I currently don't own any dipsy divers and typically troll flats. Currently just need something to know how much line I have out which is why I bought the line counter reels. I might eventually get to dipsy divers but I'm hoping for the depths I fish I can do it with the proper line out and proper lurers? 

When do you typically use the braid and dipsy? What depths are you using those to get to? Rookie here and debating buying the percission trolling app now as the book is just as expensive if not more...


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

.014 diameter mono is what the dive curves are based on. I use 12lb big game, its cheap, readily available and does the job.

Make sure your line counters are calibrated, if they arent it defeats the whole purpose. Heres a link to show you how to calibrate the reels






you can buy single lures on the PTD app for 1.99 each, thats what i have done for the lures i use. I have maybe 20 bucks wrapped up in it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if your trolling the western basin you probably don't need dipsey divers. there used more in the central basin where the fish can be anywhere from 35' to 60' deep. you can use clip on weights or inline weights to get your harnesses or spoons down where the fish are in the western basin. or you can use deep diving cranks to get down to the fish. you just need to learn to use your line counter reels so once you find the depth that's catching fish you can repeat your leads.
sherman


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.... I'm mostly inland lakes and not up at Erie really. The input is priceless. I'm debating buying the lifetime app service but really torn on it. Wish it was slightly cheaper.....

I'll look into that 12# mono as well. Should be calibrating these tomorrow when I get home. Can't wait to get them out and try them.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I use cheap 20# or larger mono as backing.Thicker = less yardage as backing.

I pretty much never get to the backing unless on a snag. 30# spiderwire (8lb diameter) is what I use and I love it. Moss green is my color. At indian, 7' is pretty much as deep as I troll. I started with 20# but the 30# allows me to get out an extra 10'-20' released on my shallow cranks like Bomber B02,B04,bandit 100/200 series,and 5cm/6cm flickershads. I know how critical every foot can be when saugeye trolling.Spiderwire lasts years and with my salmon rods,I can feel every little pc of weed,minnow,and fish.I upgraded to 30# for the snags and 20+# flatties that keep getting larger every year.


I haven't tried this but will the next time I re-spool my diawa accudepths:Since you got 4 identical line counters,spool the braid 1st then uni-knot the backing and use that video to get it calibrated at 100'.
Once set,rewind that line onto the 2nd reel and take note of the counter readings of the mono that will go on 1st and the # after the braid. That should give you the #'s to finish the other 3 reels quickly.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

30# power pro. It lasts forever and ever. When it gets tired I pull it out, switch ends and run it again. I'm on season 7 with 6 rods this year. I tie it to the spool, give it a few wraps of electrical tape, and wind it up. Mono goes one season if I'm lucky. Just me, others will scream no way, but the proof is in my freezer!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

on our local lake I just use a 17# backing and then only use 8# trilene xl for my flatlining. but if I was using boards I would want 10# or 12# mono or 20# braid would work for you.
sherman


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

On local lakes I prefer to use braid , My reasoning behind that is with braid when I'm trolling the tip of the rod will twitch back and forth letting you know your lure is working, ( I think more profound over mono ) and if you have picked up a weed the end of the rod will stop . The last thing I want to do is waste time trolling a crank bait with a weed on it ! Some inland lakes are not too bad such as Berlin, Milton but lakes such as Mosquito are terrible !!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I like Captain J rod's wrap it with electrical tape to start with!



saugmon said:


> I haven't tried this but will the next time I re-spool my diawa accudepths:Since you got 4 identical line counters,spool the braid 1st then uni-knot the backing and use that video to get it calibrated at 100'.
> Once set,rewind that line onto the 2nd reel and take note of the counter readings of the mono that will go on 1st and the # after the braid. That should give you the #'s to finish the other 3 reels quickly.


I tried this with 2 new cabelas depthmaster III's. Unfortunantly,the sides of the spool are tapered and not straight like my accudepths. I slapped on the 110 yd spool of 30# spiderwire (8# diameter). Then filled the spool with 30# of cheap mono for my buddy. Got her calibrated but noticed his depthmasters had a tapered spool. I tied that onto his other reel to transfer it,took note of footage to the braid,and it had so much line,it wouldn't fit.I had to redo it. I cut off 50' of mono and got the baby set. Took the footage plus -75' just to be a little over if any and it matched the other at 98' at an actual 100'. Close enough in the ball park.

With a tapered spool,it probably would have worked better with matching diameters of braid and mono backing.


----------

